# What Size Line\Tippet for Redfish and Trout?



## 69Viking

Still new to Fly Fishing and was wondering what size main line and Tippet is generally used for Redfish and Trout?


----------



## daniel9829

I use a 10lb fluorocarbon about the final 20" of leader. I use a furled leader that is 7' and then I add 20" or more of the fluorocarbon. Better explanation the furled leader is twisted and has a small ring on it. to attach to the final leader. The only thing that I change is the final leader.


----------



## daniel9829

This is where I buy my furled leaders. You can Google and build them fairly easy I just don't have time to build them.


----------



## 69Viking

daniel9829 said:


> This is where I buy my furled leaders. You can Google and build them fairly easy I just don't have time to build them.


Do you have a link for where you buy your furled leaders from?


----------



## captken

*Hey 69 Viking!*

Tell me what weight and length rod you use and I'll make you a custom furled leader to fit your rod. It only takes me 6-8 minutes to make one. I'll guarantee you will cast better with it. N/C, of course.


----------



## 69Viking

Captken, that's an awesome offer. My son and I just started into Fly Fishing so we didn't go with anything too expensive to start out. Before going on our trip to Gatlinburg we picked up two White River Hobbs Creek fly rod kits from Bass Pro, they were on sale at the time. Our rods are the 9ft. 6 wt. model seen in the included link. I know they aren't meant for Salt Water but they are what we have right now without having a lot of money invested in them. Kind of funny, the TN bait shop never mentioned furled leaders when we went there to get flies for mountain river fishing, they had us tie the line directly to the main line. Didn't learn about furled leaders until I returned and started reading more in the Fly Fishing section here. I like the idea of the furled leader making it easier to change out your fly & short fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## Jason

Gonna have a battle if you catch a bull!!! hahaha I have an 8/9 wt I use fer bulls. Biggest so far is a 36 incher. Hand burner!!! I think I use 20lb fluro fer them, but I'd probably use 10 lb fer inshore smaller fish.


----------



## 69Viking

Yeah Jason not planning to try my rig on bulls, at least not on purpose. Just looking for a good inshore setup for slot reds and your average keeper trout! Need to be ready for when I sell my boat and get my pedal kayak to fish the Sound waters around my house. Will be nice to just roll the kayak down to the water at our community access beach area, drop it in and go!


----------



## daniel9829

sorry it did not work ( https://blueskyfly.com/ )

Like is said they are easy to make..


----------



## daniel9829

Your 6 will work fairly well for tout and smaller Reds Make sure you have 75 to 100 yds of backing. With a 6 you will have to be careful but I use one frequently. My favorite is a 8 wit a 9 wt float forward taper.


----------



## 69Viking

At the cost of the furled leaders I'm definitely going to have to devise a less than complicated way of making them myself! Captken you make it sound easy, happen to have a video to show your method of making them? I've looked at some videos on YouTube and wow some of those guys make it look complicated!


----------



## Walton County

I am no seasoned veteran but have caught many of reds using the following:
2' of 30lb mono - blood knot - 2' of 20lb mono - blood knot - 2' of 15lb mono - blood knot - 3' of 10lb flouro - loop knot - fly
They cast well and can be made for pennies.


----------



## 60hertz

Walton County said:


> I am no seasoned veteran but have caught many of reds using the following:
> 2' of 30lb mono - blood knot - 2' of 20lb mono - blood knot - 2' of 15lb mono - blood knot - 3' of 10lb flouro - loop knot - fly
> They cast well and can be made for pennies.


Even that's too much for me...I'm extremely lazy. Or, maybe I'm doing it wrong and have just been lucky.

For a 9' rod length I make up a 10' leader using 5 feet of 30# mono-filament tied to about the same length of 15" fluorocarbon. I join the two with a albright knot and I tie a surgeons loop in the end of the mono.

I keep about 7 - 10 of them in a leader wallet.

I've caught everything from bluegill to bull reds and I'll use this same setup on 5, 6, 7, and 8 wt rods. Flies seem to lay out nice with this setup too. Heck, I've even just used 15# all the way when I ran out of leaders and it worked OK.


----------



## Dunt

*One hander setup:
*
Simple 12# 9' tapered leader

3' 10# Maxima mono or 15# SEAGUAR fluoro

*Two hander setup:
*
6' T7 sinktip

6' 10# Maxima mono or 15# SEAGUAR fluoro


----------



## daniel9829

Here is a U-tube vid. I used to spend hours tying leaders knott to knott knott grab stuff and was a pain, I know there will be someone out there state it is the only thing to use. I just like simple.
could not get the video to work.


----------



## 69Viking

Find the video again and just copy the address here as a link instead of trying to embed it.


----------



## daniel9829

Click on the U_Tube at the top and it will play. Don't know why it wont play right


----------



## 69Viking

Cool, that worked, thanks!


----------



## daniel9829

There are also utube how to make a jig for furled leaders.


----------



## captken

*I absolutely can't get a video to work.*

Here is a super easy way to make a furled leader--it has to be easy for me.

I screwed 2 tiny screw eyes into the outside of my shed Each screw eye has a tiny swivel on it. These screw eyes are about 2" apart.
1. Run the end of your leader material through one of the screw eyes and then tie this end to the other swivel.
2. Set you leader material spool on the ground and slip your finger under the mono between the swivels.
3. walk away the distance you want pulling the mono as you go. 20 feet or so works for me.
4.go back to your swivels and clip the untied end and tie it off to the first swivel.
5. Go back to the middle of this loop and pull it tight.
6. Grasp the two strands about 3" from the end with thumb and middle finger of the left hand.
7. I keep my 4th finger between the strands to keep them separated. 
8. Grasp the mono with your right hand and begin twisting while keeping a little tension of the mono. 
9. Continue doing this until the entire leader is complete.

i CAN SHOOT THE VIDEO AND PUT IT ON A CARD IF SOMEBODY CAN GET IT FROM THE CARD TO THIS SITE.


----------



## 69Viking

A video would definitely be helpful!


----------



## 60hertz

What is the benefit of a furled leader?

Looks like a PITA to make so I probably will never make one. But, I am just curious why one would use that in a salt water situation. I've seen a lot of flies set up for the salt water species, but never seen anyone use a furled leader.


----------



## Walton County

60hertz said:


> What is the benefit of a furled leader?
> 
> Looks like a PITA to make so I probably will never make one. But, I am just curious why one would use that in a salt water situation. I've seen a lot of flies set up for the salt water species, but never seen anyone use a furled leader.


I had never seen or heard of a furled leader until this thread.


----------



## Dunt

60hertz said:


> What is the benefit of a furled leader?
> 
> Looks like a PITA to make so I probably will never make one.


Yep. The only reason furled leaders were developed was as a visual indicator for nymph fishing, which isn't something that goes on in "still" water. They are really great for spraying water everywhere when casting and picking up algae/grass/other debris.


----------



## daniel9829

I use my furled on all of my rods. Mine are 7Ft and have a small stainless ring on the end of the leader. It is tapered from top to the ring. To the ring I tie on a section of fluorocarbon of 2-3ft and only have to change that instead of retying a whole tapered leader. It is just me it still serves to help turn over the fly. simple to me.

I change out the furled leader only once a year they run from 6-10 or 12 bucks and comes ready to go and loops to the main line.


----------



## wtbfishin'

60hertz said:


> What is the benefit of a furled leader?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The idea is it lays out when cast better than standard leader, say the trout fishermen, perhaps others. W/long tippet some fish dries w/Furled mono leaders believing it stays on top better especially dressed, again cold water trout guys.
> They like a long tippet to help w/stealth, usually attached w/a tippet ring, for the added benefit of quick tippet change.
> It is very durable for those who hate putting on new leaders.
> I've used them, I don't think they cast better, they are not stealthy unless the tippet is to long to cast. I quit using them pretty quick.
> I hate tippet rings, it's easier for me to tie the right knot than thread that thing.
> They are durable and maybe changing tippet a little quicker for some. Other than that I'm not sure what good they are? Just MO.:shifty:


----------



## 69Viking

Thanks for all the input guys. I think I'll go ahead and give it go with some of the recommendations to use mono with a loop knot in it to tie a short shot of fluorocarbon to for the tippet. Lots of ideas and recommendations here, thanks again everyone!


----------

